# Life in the country (pics)



## woodsman23 (Apr 7, 2010)

was cleaning up after winter and thought i'd share some pics of my place  in south western new york state.


----------



## woodsman23 (Apr 7, 2010)

some more














	

		
			
		

		
	
  plow truck








	

		
			
		

		
	
  my driveway


----------



## woodsman23 (Apr 7, 2010)

and ...













	

		
			
		

		
	
 pee shooter....




	

		
			
		

		
	
 driveway work.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice! That plow truck looks like a NY truck.


----------



## woodsman23 (Apr 8, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Nice! That plow truck looks like a NY truck.



yes rust is a noticable item on most auot's in NY for sure but hey it purrs like a kitten and moves all snow from my 1500 ft drive


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 8, 2010)

Its a shame how many mechanically good vehicles get junked because the body is shot. Very nice place you have out there. Hard to believe it is the same state my 1/4 acre is in.


----------



## woodsman23 (Apr 8, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Its a shame how many mechanically good vehicles get junked because the body is shot. Very nice place you have out there. Hard to believe it is the same state my 1/4 acre is in.



I also have a 83 blaser k5 big heavy goes through anything b ut it is so rusted out now i fear uaing it sometimes but again it runs well.

I have 63 acres bought a little at a time started wit the pond and 10 acres and bought until now.


----------



## savageactor7 (Apr 8, 2010)

I remember that last picture from a cut and fill turn around you posted a few years back. That's a real nice pond you have there...do you treat it in the summer?


----------



## quads (Apr 8, 2010)

Great pics!  Nice size largemouth too.  I can't wait to start catching those again.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 8, 2010)

Awesome Pics.....


----------



## crs7200 (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice 50  bamg!!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice pictures. Thanks for posting for our enjoyment.


----------



## woodsman23 (Apr 8, 2010)

savageactor7 said:
			
		

> I remember that last picture from a cut and fill turn around you posted a few years back. That's a real nice pond you have there...do you treat it in the summer?



I don't do much to the pond maybe once in a while remove some surface weeds but with all the swimming and boating going on it is pretty much maint. free. stocked with LMB, BG. sunnies, trout (brook) perch and some cats and grass carp (to eat the weeds).
Spring fed in 3 spots and 1 spring flows at a rate of 2 gallons a minute year round, and is about 52 degrees always.


----------



## savageactor7 (Apr 9, 2010)

Ours is spring fed too but the algae to starting to be a problem in the summer.  We use to use an algaecide from Ciba-Geigy it was OK for fish, wildlife, and livestock but you can't find it around here anymore...I dunno I was toying with the idea of a water fountain to see if that helps. Anyways... nice pics.


----------



## Badfish740 (Apr 9, 2010)

Is this your full time residence or just a vacation spot?  63 acres is a pretty nice spread-certainly enough to do a lot of hunting on!


----------



## ColdNH (Apr 9, 2010)

awsome, my chocolate lab would be in heaven there (so would I)


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Apr 9, 2010)

Beautiful place there Looks like a lot of fun too. Love the Bmg 50

Billy


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 9, 2010)

What does one do for a living when one lives in Paradise?


----------



## woodsman23 (Apr 9, 2010)

savageactor7 said:
			
		

> Ours is spring fed too but the algae to starting to be a problem in the summer.  We use to use an algaecide from Ciba-Geigy it was OK for fish, wildlife, and livestock but you can't find it around here anymore...I dunno I was toying with the idea of a water fountain to see if that helps. Anyways... nice pics.



 Try some barley bales and place near the spring it may help or put in some grass carp...


----------



## woodsman23 (Apr 9, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> What does one do for a living when one lives in Paradise?




 I am a production supervisor in a ballistic glass facility 20 years and counting... drive is 120+ miles aq day... ;-(


----------



## woodsman23 (Apr 9, 2010)

Badfish740 said:
			
		

> Is this your full time residence or just a vacation spot?  63 acres is a pretty nice spread-certainly enough to do a lot of hunting on!




 We live here year round but it started as just a hunting camp. land around here is still fairly cheap.. 500-2k an acre.


----------

